# Wilcox/Turner



## deerbuster (Jun 30, 2009)

It was time to start a new one. How all is ready for season I know I am. How is everybody's place looking for the upcoming season? Post your kills and things from squirrels to hogs that yall have slayed in Wilcox or Turner! I'm looking forward to this year!


----------



## deerbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks like this year might be pretty promising for me this year, persimmons looking pretty good, and plots are about to be planted and found me a new honey hole!


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Aug 27, 2009)

Hopefully this season will be good!  I'm a little baffled to hear reports of peas that are over a foot tall and the deer haven't torn them apart on our place.  Guess there is too many corn and peanut fields.  Maybe they will start hittin em hard around the 12th.


----------



## Hut2 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey fellas! Just wondering if our club could be included in ya'lls report? It's in NW Ben Hill Co. Bout 2 mi. from Wilcox line & bout 8 mi. West of Turner.


----------



## deerbuster (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah man! Come on with some updates and whatever else.


----------



## padula54321 (Aug 27, 2009)

Looks like they are tearing the crab apples up!


----------



## Hut2 (Aug 27, 2009)

deerbuster said:


> Yeah man! Come on with some updates and whatever else.



Thanks a lot. Got some members going to add a few plots & scout some in the next few days. I'll get a report soon & share it. Talked to our neighbor hunter by phone today & he imformed me that he killed a 475 boar last Sunday. Took bout 4 guys to load 'm up. Getting good rain too, they said.


----------



## deerbuster (Aug 30, 2009)

Our soft mass is doing well..The deer are weird right now, they haven't even touch or peas! The peas are about knee high too!


----------



## poolman67 (Aug 31, 2009)

Putting my bow down this year. Taking my 10 year old daughter. She's been practicing with my crossbow. Hope we have good luck on opening day.  Crab apples have been eaten from groun to 6 ft. Not a good year for persimmons.  Food plots are still looking good. We are going to plant again in a few weeks. GOOD LUCK EVERYONE and BE SAFE


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Sep 2, 2009)

Just1More, where you at??  You guys gonna be up this way on the 12th?


----------



## deerbuster (Sep 9, 2009)

Who all is gonna be in the woods this Saturday and Sunday?


----------



## poolman67 (Sep 10, 2009)

Wilcox cty here we come


----------



## deerbuster (Sep 13, 2009)

How was the deer movement this weekend for yall? We only had one guy see a deer the whole weekend.


----------



## wet feet (Sep 14, 2009)

I saw a small buck sat evening. One of the other guys saw 2 doe sun evening. All right before dark


----------



## poolman67 (Sep 14, 2009)

Had great weekend. 10 yr old daughter got her 1st deer a 6pt, 160 lbs. She got him Saturday at 8:20am w/ crossbow. I posted picture under deerhunting. We also saw 2 does, 2 fawn, and 2 spikes Sat evening.  One other member saw a 4 pt and a 6pt. No big bucks seen.


----------



## deerbuster (Sep 26, 2009)

How have yall been doing?


----------



## Gobblergetter (Sep 30, 2009)

we have a problem with hogs.. I had one spot where I had been watching deer prety regular and now it is covered with hogs and no deer.  

they just got to go


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Sep 30, 2009)

This weekend gobblergetter and myself along with deerbuster and a few others are gonna do our hand at a little swine control and God forbid a nanny or her husband come wandering by in the process.


----------



## deerbuster (Oct 4, 2009)

Starting to see alot of hogs...


----------



## deerbuster (Oct 14, 2009)

Who all is gonna here for opening day of gun season?


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm going to miss this wkend. got to work. But, the other members will be there. I was up the 25th- 5th of Oct. Got a hog that week & a ton of work on the club done. Didn't get to bowhunt but, 3 times. Saw 3 deer & 10 hogs. Had a blast camping all week. Try to show few pictures. Hope y'all success this wkend. Enjoy that great weather headed your way. Be safe too !


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 15, 2009)

*Lil hog*

Hog picture


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 15, 2009)

*box stand*

box stand


----------



## davie21 (Oct 15, 2009)

Looks like the weather will be great this weekend. we will be there with Just1More this weekend, enjoying God's creations, hopefully we can get by to see you! We shouldn't be hard to find out in the clear cut with our orange vest on. We were there two weeks ago and the timber folks said they would be close to being done with the timber harvest by the 10/17/09, we sure do hope so. It seems that it's been going on forever, it's been hard for us to figure out what exactly their doing with the cutting progress. Now we have to learn how to hunt it with a bow! Have a great hunt this weekend.


----------



## BOW'D UP (Oct 15, 2009)

Tell Frank that yall can join Barrys club next door  if you want to sit in a TREE.lol  saw his ad in the woods n water down here lookin for members.cant believe they are still cuttin trees on there.didnt think there were any left.good luck to you guys this year.


----------



## davie21 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks Bow'd up, will relay the message to Just1more. Hope all is well and good luck to you this year as well. Have a great day!


----------



## deerbuster (Oct 17, 2009)

Kinda slow for us this morning the wind was howling! Only saw 2 does out of six people.


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 20, 2009)

No shots on our club opening weekend!  2 members hunted sat. 1 doe seen. Pretty high winds they said. 1 hunted sun. saw spike ,& a ton of turkeys. 2 guys hunted mon.1 big doe spotted.


----------



## longbeard (Oct 27, 2009)

Any reports of chasing in Wilcox County?


----------



## dealingdave (Oct 28, 2009)

heading down to wilcox this weekend for first time this year, hope to see something, will report back on sun night, other guys in club were down this past weekend, saw some does and small bucks, nothing chasing


----------



## Cane30 (Oct 28, 2009)

Going to Turner this weekend, will do the same as dealingdave and report back. Good luck to all thats hunting.


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 28, 2009)

Not much chasing taking place in Ben Hill yet. I've got a taxidermy friend that gives me reports ,and he does good work too ,holler if y'all want more info.Also, if you haven't seen it yet. check out the s. ga. giant on here. Good luck to y'all this weekend ,be safe .


----------



## Cane30 (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, we didn't see any deer. Little to hot, but that should change about monday. Going back down in a week .


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ya'll check out the Ben Hill Co. Whopper that came off our club. Good hunting !


----------



## longbeard (Nov 1, 2009)

Ben Hill has given up some huge bucks this year.  Hope Wilcox starts to do the same.


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 1, 2009)

longbeard said:


> Ben Hill has given up some huge bucks this year.  Hope Wilcox starts to do the same.



Yeah, my friend that does taxidermy told me last nite , he's got 4 bucks that have 14 pts or more & the whopper isn't one of them. Wilcox should produce ,It usually does. Good luck !


----------



## dealingdave (Nov 2, 2009)

didnt see any bucks, saw 2 does sat evening, thats it on deer, I did shoot a huge hog, about 250 lbs sow, my first hog. I will put pics up later.saw about 10 pigs.


----------



## dealingdave (Nov 2, 2009)

*pics of hog*

my first pig, wilcox


----------



## Cliffhines (Nov 2, 2009)

Watch out for the theives again they got me yesterday afternoon or this mourning got one stand and a feeder.   Good thing is the large buck i have been tracking walked in the tire tracks from the truck they used to get my stuff. Im on the south side of Rochelle where the roads split.  So watch out the Deputy told me they have been out stealing alot here lately so watch your 4 wheelers and trailers


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 3, 2009)

dealingdave said:


> my first pig, wilcox



Great 1st hog,Congrats! That's a big one for sure.


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 3, 2009)

Cliffhines said:


> Watch out for the theives again they got me yesterday afternoon or this mourning got one stand and a feeder.   Good thing is the large buck i have been tracking walked in the tire tracks from the truck they used to get my stuff. Im on the south side of Rochelle where the roads split.  So watch out the Deputy told me they have been out stealing alot here lately so watch your 4 wheelers and trailers



Thanks for the tip for sure. Check the pawn shops in Fitzgerald. There's two ,one's going into town on hwy 90 & Sultana Dr. on the left ,it's a feed store & pawn shop. The other is on grant st. & lemon st. next to Dominoes Pizza. If you need more info send me a pm. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## rhodes31072 (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the thefts.

  Has anyone seen any rutting activity yet?  I haven't, but it shouldn't be too far off.


----------



## HardHuntin'GA (Nov 3, 2009)

Lots of little bucks and does...grunted in a little 7 pt over the weekend. Did some rubbing and licking of over hanging branches thats it.  Not much sign of the rut at  all...I still think its a week  or two  off


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 4, 2009)

rhodes31072 said:


> Sorry to hear about the thefts.
> 
> Has anyone seen any rutting activity yet?  I haven't, but it shouldn't be too far off.



Our club hasn't but, like you said it won't be long. If I had to pick I'd say around the 8th - 15th in our area. Good luck.


----------



## deerbuster (Nov 7, 2009)

Saw some chasing this weekend...This next week should be great.


----------



## poolman67 (Nov 9, 2009)

2 buck killed this weekend 200# 19" 10pt and A 170# 15" 8pt and one miss. Oh and one hog. Sorry to say none were mine


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 9, 2009)

poolman67 said:


> 2 buck killed this weekend 200# 19" 10pt and A 170# 15" 8pt and one miss. Oh and one hog. Sorry to say none were mine



Hang in there, your times a coming! I'm going up thanks giving week ,haven't seen the woods since last week of Oct. My patience is wearing thin.


----------



## deerbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

poolman67 said:


> 2 buck killed this weekend 200# 19" 10pt and A 170# 15" 8pt and one miss. Oh and one hog. Sorry to say none were mine



Do you have any pictures of the bucks? I'm just curious.


----------



## poolman67 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Fri am and Sat am deer*

sorry didn't know how to make picture smaller


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 11, 2009)

That's 2 good'uns there ,that'll get you going! Thanks for sharing ......


----------



## merldawg (Nov 12, 2009)

Just wondering if the Rut has hit it's stride yet in Wilcox? I hunted this past weekend and they were just starting to show a little sign. I have a feeling they  will be running hard around the 15-21


----------



## deerbuster (Nov 12, 2009)

merldawg said:


> Just wondering if the Rut has hit it's stride yet in Wilcox? I hunted this past weekend and they were just starting to show a little sign. I have a feeling they  will be running hard around the 15-21



I don't think it has...It shuold be strong here in a week!


----------



## Cane30 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hunted the 11 & 12 in Turner Co. Saw 1 good buck & 1 little one moving . A lot of doe's. I'm like deerbuster, should be good next week if it gets cooler. Going back the 17 for a few days.


----------



## deerbuster (Nov 14, 2009)

Well hunted midday today, in some pines next to thick swamp and had a buck running and gruntin all in front of me, and he came out into the pines and he was a good buck! I had my bow with me and he was a little farther than I thought he was and missed him.


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry bout the miss, dbuster!


----------



## dealingdave (Nov 15, 2009)

Went down on wens- sat , saw alot of little bucks, dont think they are in yet, couple of guys saw some nice shooters, one guy got the fever and missed a nice one, he said it was behind some does. no one shot any, hopefully it will be in full rut this next weekend , going down for a week till thanksgiving

happy hunting


----------



## rhodes31072 (Nov 15, 2009)

Seeing does in the evenings but nothing in the mornings.  No bucks trailing the does.  Did I miss it or is the rut not yet here?


----------



## Just 1 More (Nov 15, 2009)

deerbuster said:


> Well hunted midday today, in some pines next to thick swamp and had a buck running and gruntin all in front of me, and he came out into the pines and he was a good buck! I had my bow with me and he was a little farther than I thought he was and missed him.



Thanks for not killing my deer


----------



## deerbuster (Nov 16, 2009)

Well, put the bow down for one hunt and I shot a great 8 pt. He is in the bowhunting section under "I'm sick"


----------



## rhodes31072 (Nov 18, 2009)

Seeing a bunch of bucks at all times of the day in the northwest part of wilcox.  I think the rut is really getting going....finally!


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Nov 18, 2009)

Tell em to keep it up so I can get a crack at em this weekend!


----------



## deerbuster (Nov 22, 2009)

Saw a few small bucks Saturday morning. Going some this week too!


----------



## Just 1 More (Nov 23, 2009)

deerbuster said:


> Saw a few small bucks Saturday morning. Going some this week too!



Nice talking with you today.. thanks for stopping


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 25, 2009)

If yall aint there right now..Your missing it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deerbuster (Nov 25, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> If yall aint there right now..Your missing it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



What part of the county are you in? On monday I saw 4 different bucks and two of them were BIG! I had the bow and they were too far but they were crusing/chasing. This weekend will probably be it for us, hopefully this cold weather snap with get the on their feet on more good time!


----------



## Just 1 More (Nov 26, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> If yall aint there right now..Your missing it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks.. Thanks a lot


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Nov 26, 2009)

The bucks are still after it.  My girlfriend shot her first deer yesterday morning....just a little doe, but some of the guys we hunt with are still seeing bucks chasing.  It seems to have slowed down just a tiny bit, but it's still going for us. We are seeing a few less deer, but the deer we are seeing are for the most part still rutting


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 27, 2009)

deerbuster said:


> What part of the county are you in? On monday I saw 4 different bucks and two of them were BIG! I had the bow and they were too far but they were crusing/chasing. This weekend will probably be it for us, hopefully this cold weather snap with get the on their feet on more good time!


I'm actually not in either county but close.Since I dont have a county report for mine..I figured I'd use this one I'm about 10 miles south of Cordele and its on..


----------



## Just 1 More (Nov 27, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> I'm actually not in either county but close.Since I dont have a county report for mine..I figured I'd use this one I'm about 10 miles south of Cordele and its on..



That would put you down around Arabi in Crisp . .correct?


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 27, 2009)

How'd you know  Look here  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=446725


----------



## deerbuster (Nov 29, 2009)

We've killed 3 hogs in the past week and have seen a good many but not being able to get shots...The deer movement has gone down to almost none! But the hogs are everywhere. Time to start killing!


----------



## Hut2 (Dec 1, 2009)

Finally shot a culle 7pt. last friday pm.Tarsals dry as a bone. Also, saw a grown buck Mon.p.m. for 3 secs. but, I needed 6. Good luck to ya'll.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 1, 2009)

deerbuster said:


> We've killed 3 hogs in the past week and have seen a good many but not being able to get shots...The deer movement has gone down to almost none! But the hogs are everywhere. Time to start killing!


 We have killed 13 hogs on ours since the season started..Dang things are taking over..We kill em and somebody turns more out..I wish they were all dead..Have completely ruined our hunting on that tract of land!!!!!


----------



## merldawg (Dec 2, 2009)

*Hog Trouble*

Seems to me that the hog population in Wilcox has really increased throughout the county. We hunt approx. 500 acres and we've killed 10. They have ruined our hunt (deer) on more than a few occasions


----------



## deerbuster (Dec 2, 2009)

I think the hogs might be one of the problems with the deer sightings. The hogs have just destroyed our peanut field and are competing with the deer for food. They are gonna be hunted hard after deer season!


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Dec 3, 2009)

Yea, the hogs in and around Wilcox co are definitely multiplying.  We have seen more this year than we ever have.  One reason, I think, is from all the rain we have had.  The creeks and rivers are getting higher, pushing hogs up on higher ground, plus, its keeping lower areas wetter, which is holding the hogs and spreading them out.  The 2nd half of Dec. I'm going to primarily hunt pigs.  Gotta try to do something about them.


----------



## deerbuster (Dec 7, 2009)

Been super slow with the deer!!!


----------



## Cliffhines (Dec 7, 2009)

If anyone needs help with the hogs i got a couple of traps nad I am building a few more this week just let me know ill help any ways that i can ill split the meat with ya if ya want


----------



## redfishman (Dec 12, 2009)

*should I let him pass*

I think he was to small to down or was he


----------



## deerbuster (Jan 3, 2010)

We've been puttin a hurting on the hog population. No deer for us in the past two weeks.


----------

